# Se me calienta mucho el lineal



## lou1390 (Jun 24, 2013)

Buenos dias
Hace poco compre un kit de fm de 300W en la casa Camel RF.lo monté con la fuente mean Well de 48v. y 13 A. El caso es que se me calienta enseguida mucho con sólo 40w de salida .Ajusté la antena para que me diera el minimo ROE.Os muestro unas fotos para que me digais si estoy corto de disipador ( tiene uno que hace 20cms x 10cms X 4 cms )y dos pequeños ventiladores,tambien he probado muy rápido ,cuando lo pongo en marcha y está frio ,el subir la potencia de salida hasta los 100W,pero la aguja del medidor va subiendo y llega un punto que se cae a cero,entonces bajo la potencia de salida  y vuelve a marcar potencia como mucho hasta los 60-70W.Os muestro fotos a ver que consejos me podeis facilitar,muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2013)

Amigo, cual es el valor minimo de R.O.E. que has conseguido?, y en que potencia de transmision?.


----------



## arivamp (Jun 24, 2013)

yo tengo 1 mosfet MRF151g, trabajando a 300 watts, con una turbina que le tira ventilacion directa al disipador, que a mi forma de ver, parece que fuera mas grande que ese q*UE* vos tenes en la foto, el mio esta alimentado con transformador, puente rectificador y filtro. Y a plena potencia se entibia un poco durante los 10 min iniciales, es raro que levante temperatura con poca potencia y con poca roe


----------



## elgriego (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola lou1390,Por lo que contas ,tenes un problema de ajuste en la etapa de salida,o una oscilacion de baja fcia,y eso es lo que provoca ,la elevacion de temperatura a la que haces referencia,Quizas seria conveniente que acudieras a algun colega que posea instrumental especififico para Rf  y amplia experiencia al respecto,en lo que se refiere a lineales en Vhf.

Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 24, 2013)

Pues no sé que podrá ser ,como veis el circuito tiene buen acabado y sólo tiene un trimer de ajuste que ,por experciencia no lo quiero tocar pues viene de fábrica,alguien conoce esta marca de kits " Camel RF"





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, cual es el valor minimo de R.O.E. que has conseguido?, y en que potencia de transmision?.



Saliendo con 35 W  marca una roe de 1W


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola Lou1390 tenga en mente que es mucho inportant que el MRF151G esteja montado sob una superficie mui limpia , plana y livre de rugosidad. aplique grasa de silicona , pero no mucho entre el transistor y el dissipador . Yo personalmiente costumo montar el pallet sob una plancha de cubre mui plana en las dos caras y despues monto la plancha de cubre sob el dissipador de calor de aluminio. Lo cubre tiene una resistencia termica mas baja que el aluminio asi tenemos mas area de contacto entre el cubre y el aluminio y mejor transferencia de calor .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 25, 2013)

El contacto de la placa y disipador es bueno,pero la verdad no sé que puede ser,alguien sabria decirme de alún técnico en barcelona para hablar con el o lllevarle el emisor?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola lou,sin excitacion de entrada el lineal calienta?.

Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pues no lo he probado ,lo probaré esta tarde,aunque me estrañaria pues es un equipo que en teoria tiene  diseñado el excitador para el amplificador,te comentaré

muchas gracias por tu interes


----------



## elgriego (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola lou1390,Te digo que hagas esa prueba ,para asegurarnos que la etapa de salida(el lineal)No este oscilando,ya que hablamos de un amplificador en clase C ,sin señal de entrada ,no tendria que hacer nada.

Si te es posible subite una foto ,en la que se vea con mas detalle la placa del amp lineal,O la imformacion que poseas al respecto del circuito etc,no alcanzo a ver si tiene ajuste de bias.

Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 26, 2013)

hola,al desconectar el excitador ,el lineal no se calienta apenas nada,te envio foto donde apreciaras el único trimer de ajuste que posee el amplificador


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 26, 2013)

Medir la tension  de bias, por experiencia, muchas veces no están ajustados  correctamente, porque los vendedores suponen que quien los instalara conoce el tema, otra razón puede ser desajuste del sistema de antena,y se inhibe   potencia, tendría que probarla con una carga de 50 Ohms, el trimmer verde  no tocar (en realidad es una bobina), seria  cuestion de medir la tension en el gate, y de acuerdo a eso  ver si es necesario el ajuste de bias, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2013)

Ese modulo es Chino (Warner RF) y la polarizaciõn del gate no deve sener mas que 1.8 Voltios sob peña de sobrecalentamiento del MRF151G ,sin excitaciõn de RF ( excitador apagado) el consumo en los 48 Voltios no deve sener mas que 400mA ( 200 mA por cada MOS-FET ) y unos 8 o 9 Amperios a plena salida (300 Wattios).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 27, 2013)

Buenos dias ,me podriais indicar  graficamente entre que puntos puedo medir la polarización del gate ? muchas gracias

Ah , lo de antena lo tengo bien ajustado ya lo probé, gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 27, 2013)

Amigo, en tu placa, tienes el mosfet (rectangulo blanco) por un lado hay dos cables blancos, ese seria el Drain, en cada uno de estos terminales  del mosfet debes tener la tension de fuente (48V), por el otro lado tienes dos ferritas cuyos cables pasan por medio de ellas, que van conectadas al Gate, en ese punto debes medir el Bias, que como te indicó el amigo Lopez, esta en el orden de 1.8 volts Dc, medidos con respecto a ground o punto comun  (tierra), estas medidas las debes hacer con sumo cuidado y sin excitación, con la antena o la carga conectada a la salida; en el Mosfet BLF278, hay una letra pequeña grabada al costado de la identificación (puede ser K,L,etc) que según una tabla del fabricante indica el voltaje maximo de bias que debe ser aplicado, saludos


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 27, 2013)

Muchisimas gracias,en cuanto llegue acasa lo compruebo y os digo algo


agradecidisimo-,.,,.


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias,en cuanto llegue acasa lo compruebo y os digo algo
> 
> 
> agradecidisimo-,.,,.



Ten mucho cuidado si tocas el *bias*, si le suministras un voltaje inadecuado, adios transistor, y esos cuestan entre 100 y 120 Euros.

Saludos


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 27, 2013)

Muchas gracias,amigos,hoy no puedo, pero mañana  noche os cuento............


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 27, 2013)

Haora un otro punto caro Lou1390 ? hasta donde usteds confia en tu Wattimetro ? yo personalmiente no conosco ese tipo ( cedsal ) pero disconfiaria del porque aparentemiente su uso es para banda ciudadana ( 27Mhz) entonses yo no se como el se conporta en alta potencia( 300 Wattios ) en 100Mhz , mejor seria tener en manos un pajarraco 43 con una pastilha VHF de 500 wattios de fondo de escala.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lo tendré en cuenta ,muchas gracias.Esta noche comprobaré la tensión de bias y os lo comunico


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 28, 2013)

Buenas tardes

he desconectado el excitador y he comprobado los 48 v. en drain y en gate marcaba 2,5v. he tocado el trimmer y llevandolo a tope me bajó la tensión a 1,9v.Entonces vuelvo a conectar el excitador ,pero sigue en poco tiempo a elevarse de nuevo la temperatura.Por otro lado me han dicho que quizás algún condensador esté mal, no sé ......


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2013)

Me inclino a la teoría de la auto oscilación, como te han comentado. Quizá la tirada de cable deje que desear. ¿Has comprobado si calienta el cable?  Tal vez tengas la antena ajustada en impedeancia pero mal ajuste de resonancia.

Por cierto ¿Que temperatura adquiere el elemento disipador? ...Ese tipo de transistores resiste entre 70 y 75 ºC

Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 29, 2013)

Pues en cuestión de 10minutos ya llega a 62 grados y subiendo..... el caso es que ,se calienta cuando conecto el excitador ,un amigo me dijo ayer que puede ser que el problema esté ahí.,en el propio excitador


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 29, 2013)

Si dispones de un amperimetro 0-10A Dc., instala en serie con el lado positivo de 48v, y verifica cuantos amperios te consume, sin y con excitacion;excitado debe estar por los 8A para máxima potencia, también puede darse el caso que estés sobre excitando, o como alguien te indico, tu vatimetro estar en malas condiciones o no dar una lectura apropiada de tu señal, también puede ocurrir que la señal de la etapa excitadora, no este limpia  y te genere espureas y armónicos en demasía, o no estar bien ajustado, no hay que confiarse mucho de estas tarjetas.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola, lou1390, con cuantos vatios estas excitando a tu emplificador ? por lo que vi de esas placas chinas algunas solo se excitan con 2 vatios y otras con 5, cuanto esas usando ??


----------



## lou1390 (Jun 30, 2013)

He comprobado el consumo de corriente con excitador :  

7,5 A trabajando a 42W de salida ,2W Roe  y  45º ...subiendo temperatura

4,5 A trabajando a 42W de salida ,2W Roe  y  65º ...subiendo temperatura

Sin Excitador sólo  consume 0,15 Amperios

El excitador es del mismo equipo y tiene salida de 1 W


----------



## Corregidor (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola.
En mi experiencia con estos amplificadores, el disipador que estas poniendo y los ventiladores estan muy pequeños.    Las veces que he comprado estos modulos siempre los pido con disipador y con ventilador. Ahora los estan vendiendo incluso con ventiladores y dispadores mas grandes.
Conecta directo tu transmisor a la carga fantasma y no le pongas ese medidor, posiblemente no este diseñado para vhf y te ocasione problemas. Mide la potencia desde el panel de control. Es buena referencia. 
El mosfet que tiene ese modulo es el MRFE6VP6300H, tiene mas ganancia que el MRF151G o BLF278, solo requiere un watt a la entrada para dar 300 watts, ademas que es mas moderno y robusto. Ajusta el bias a menos de 2 volts.
Comparte tus resultados para que aprendamos todos.
Saludos desde México



Mira por ejemplo el disipador que use en un amplificador de 150 watts. Adicionalmente le puse dos ventiladores de unos 12 cms cuadrados. 
En lo personal, estos equipos no recomiendo que se armen si no se tienen a la mano experiencia, equipo de medición, disipadores y ventiladores adecuados.
Como experiencia es invaluable pues en México decimos "echando a perder, se aprende" 
Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 10, 2013)

Buenos dias
He encargado un disipador más grande y le pondré como dices dos  ventiladores,os contaré como me ha ido ,muchisimas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Buenos dias
> He encargado un disipador más grande y le pondré como dices dos  ventiladores,os contaré como me ha ido ,muchisimas gracias



Caro Lou1390 tenga en mente que el dissipador necessita tener una superficie mui mui plana y linpia sin rugosidad donde es el contacto con el transistor y no orbide de la pasta termica siliconada para ayudar en la transferencia termica , pero no coloque demasiado e si una camada mui delgada se non vai prejudicar en vez de ayudar. Los ventiladores deven sener de 12 X 12 centimetros de largo.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 10, 2013)

De nuevo un millón de gracias ,por vuestros consejos,en cuanto lo tenga listo os envio foto y resultados

graciassss


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bueno  he reconstruido el emisor con un dispador más grande y dos ventiladores  ,probando  a 50w de salida la temperatura se estabiliza en 64 º. si lo pongo  con salida  a 80W  se sube a 70 º
de todas formas ahora que he sacado la fuente de alimentación de al lado del lineal como antes estaba porque no me cabia el disipador nuevo ,al poner en marcha el emisor ,lo tengo conectado a la entrada de un mezclador-amplificador de sonido , me entra un zumbido por baja frecuencia y antes no pasaba.He encontrado la solución,pero no me gusta demasiado, de desconectar la entrada de audio al mezclador de mi equipo de musica y conectar a salida de un pc portatil y no se escucha sin ruido de fondo....


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 27, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Bueno  he reconstruido el emisor con un dispador más grande y dos ventiladores  ,probando  a 50w de salida la temperatura se estabiliza en 64 º. si lo pongo  con salida  a 80W  se sube a 70 º
> de todas formas ahora que he sacado la fuente de alimentación de al lado del lineal como antes estaba porque no me cabía el disipador nuevo ,al poner en marcha el emisor ,lo tengo conectado a la entrada de un mezclador-amplificador de sonido , me entra un zumbido por baja frecuencia y antes no pasaba.He encontrado la solución,pero no me gusta demasiado, de desconectar la entrada de audio al mezclador de mi equipo de música y conectar a salida de un pc portatil y no se escucha sin ruido de fondo....


1º Creo que a través del cable de alimentación que va de la fuente al emisor ten puede entrar alguna señal parásita.
1º También el cable que une la salida de audio de la mezcladora al emisor puede tener algo que ver.
3º Creo que debes poner unos capacitores en la salida de tensión de la fuente,en la bornera,y también podes poner unos capacitores en la entrada de alimentación del emisor en la bornera del mismo. También podes poner capacitores en la bornera de alimentación de la plaqueta.
4º Podes tener que revisar los cables de audio en todo su recorrido desde el mixer hasta la plaqueta misma del emisor.
5º Tambien debes tomar en cuenta que cualquier clase de enchufes,plugs,etc debe estar bien soldado y chequeado para que no te haga cualquier interferencia.Imagínate que si tienes la malla del cable de audio mal soldado,o el plug no tenga buen contacto con el plug hembra que esta en la carcaza del emisor,te puede volver loco.....
Otra cosa que pasa es que,me ocurrio a mi,en el televisor tenes la entrada de antena,la misma con el tiempo se suele gastas y hacer falso contacto,lo cual quita algo de fidelidad en la imagen,pero cuando se trata del sistema de cable que te entrega una compania de television por cable,aunque este gastada la ficha tengo buena imagen siempre.El tema es que debes chequear todo y ver que puede ser....


----------



## lego707 (Jul 27, 2013)

Me  ocurrió lo mismo alguna vez, lo solucioné usando cable blindado de buena calidad en el audio y en la parte de alimentación coloqué algunas ferritas en tandem, el zumbido desapareció, creo además que la ventilación forzada es más efectiva. Saludos y éxitos en tus proyectos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Bueno  he reconstruido el emisor con un dispador más grande y dos ventiladores  ,probando  a 50w de salida la temperatura se estabiliza en 64 º. si lo pongo  con salida  a 80W  se sube a 70 º
> de todas formas ahora que he sacado la fuente de alimentación de al lado del lineal como antes estaba porque no me cabia el disipador nuevo ,al poner en marcha el emisor ,lo tengo conectado a la entrada de un mezclador-amplificador de sonido , me entra un zumbido por baja frecuencia y antes no pasaba.He encontrado la solución,pero no me gusta demasiado, de desconectar la entrada de audio al mezclador de mi equipo de musica y conectar a salida de un pc portatil y no se escucha sin ruido de fondo....



Hola Lou1390 , el zumbido deve sener por irradiaciõn de RF molestas  y usteds deve tramparla con beads de ferrita en el cables de alimentaciõn y audio . eses beads de ferrita pueden ser sacados de viejos monitores de video desquaçados usados en ordenadores personales ( PC ). Para lograr bajar mas la tenperatura en el transistor tente sacar una plancha de cubre mui plana y limpia con las dimensiones igual a del PCB de lo amplificador lineal , donde esa plancha de cubre es mui bien fixada a el dissipador de calor con varios tornilhos y grasa termica aplicada entre els , despues el PCB y transistor de RF deven sener mui bien montados  sob el plancha de cubre y no devemos orbirdar de aplicar grasa termica entre el transistor de RF y la plancha de cubre.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos ,pero me podrian facilitar esquema o fotos y caracteristicas de los capacitadores o bobinas  ?  gracias de nuevo


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bueno he hecho otra prueba ,desconectando la parte de baja frecuencia y los conectores ,el zumbido se oye igual en mi amplificador de sonido que tengo y he probado a bajar de los 80W de prueba en salida del lineal  a los 5W y entonces ya no se escucha zumbido,es decir el zumbido lo cojo al salir con potencia alta.la antena la tengo encima de mi casa en terrado a unos 6m de altura y 5m . de distancia en horizontal del emisor....


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 28, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Bueno he hecho otra prueba ,desconectando la parte de baja frecuencia y los conectores ,el zumbido se oye igual en mi amplificador de sonido que tengo y he probado a bajar de los 80W de prueba en salida del lineal  a los 5W y entonces ya no se escucha zumbido,es decir el zumbido lo cojo al salir con potencia alta.la antena la tengo encima de mi casa en terrado a unos 6m de altura y 5m . de distancia en horizontal del emisor....


si el zumbido esta en el ampli de audio verifica el ampli de audio....


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 29, 2013)

Buenas, el zumbido lo produce el propio emisor , al desconectar la B.F. ,sigue igual ,es como si captara algo de la irradiación de señal,porque si lo bajo y salgo con  5w deja de ocurrir y cuando aumento la potencia de salida comienza de nuevo.Sospecho que quizás la antena esté muy cerca.......


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 29, 2013)

Amigo, hay varias razones, que pueden estar afectando, una es que la fuente no soporte el consumo, y al caer la tension se pierde la regulación;  una  mala sintonia entre etapas provoca zumbido; puede que tambien se esté produciendo una realimentación de RF, prueba a cambiar la posición de los cables de audio que van  al tx, saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 29, 2013)

La alimentacion está bien es una mean well de 13 A,según me ha dicho un amigo ,que lo podria solventar colocando en cable de alimentación un choque,alguien me podria enseñar un esquema de conexión y como hacer uno?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Buenas, el zumbido lo produce el propio emisor , al desconectar la B.F. ,sigue igual ,es como si captara algo de la irradiación de señal,porque si lo bajo y salgo con  5w deja de ocurrir y cuando aumento la potencia de salida comienza de nuevo.Sospecho que quizás la antena esté muy cerca.......


Si , correcto la antena estas mui cercana del studio y usteds tiene obrigatoriamiente que afastar tu antena mas lehos , para si tener una ideia si ustedes aproximar una lampara fluorescente cerca de tu antena esa ilumina como si estuvesse ligada a el red sin conexion alguna , solamiente induccion de RF . Yo recomiendo que eleve tu antena almenos 15 metros o mas si possible y eses zunbidos molestos vão diminuir seguramiente.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 30, 2013)

Muy amable por su consejo ,haciendo memoria ahora recuerdo que tuve un emisor hace 5 años y la antena estaba más alta y no cogia ruido de zumbido. Muchas gracias


----------



## GustyArte (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola.. ya que tenes una fuente que se puede regular, proba usando solo 44 volts, va a calentar menos el transistor y el rendimiento es practicamente igual.
Proba y nos contas

Saludos!


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 4, 2013)

Bueno ,tal como me decia Daniel Lopez ,he subido la antena y ya no me coge zumbido en el equipo ni me corta la recepción de algunos canales de tdt,n cuanto a la temperatura he colocado dos ventiladores de 8cmsX8cms y unas laminas de aluminio para hacer tipo túnel y ahora se me estabiliza a unos 63º y con 250W de salida.Tambien he probado a bajar de 50V. de alimentación a 43V. y salgo con 230W pero la temperatura me ha bajado a 44º y con tendencia a bajar algo más.Asi pues creo que ya he logrado ,gracias a vuestros consejos ,optimizar el equipo.

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2013)

Hola caro lou1390, ! congratulaciones amigo ! no orbide de  garantizar una salida livre para el aire caliente .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 17, 2013)

Quiero agregar una cosa: Tengo entendido que la ventilacion forzada hecha con los motores de carbon comunes o los coolers suele traer zumbido en esta clase de amplis; para solucionar esto me habian recomendado colocar unos ventiladores hechos con placas de hierro dulce como les que se usaban para las secadoras de pelo antiguas que eran hechas como si fuesen un transformador haciendo una induccion para que gire el eje.Solo recuerdo que la tension de alimentacion entraba directamente a un bobinado que tenia placas de hierro dulce que se usan para los trafos,lo unico que necesitan corriente alterna para funcionar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Quiero agregar una cosa: Tengo entendido que la ventilacion forzada hecha con los motores de carbon comunes o los coolers suele traer zumbido en esta clase de amplis; para solucionar esto me habian recomendado colocar unos ventiladores hechos con placas de hierro dulce como les que se usaban para las secadoras de pelo antiguas que eran hechas como si fuesen un transformador haciendo una induccion para que gire el eje.Solo recuerdo que la tension de alimentacion entraba directamente a un bobinado que tenia placas de hierro dulce que se usan para los trafos,lo unico que necesitan corriente alterna para funcionar


Hola a todos, Es possible limpiar la alimentaciõn de coolers DC con uso de un filtro tipo PI Grego con capacitores electroliticos en paralelo con capacitores de poliester metalizado y inductores sacados de fuentes comutadas de ordenadores desquaçados .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 18, 2013)

Buenas noches.

Una forma muy efectiva de evitar que los ventiladores introduzcan ruido en el sistema es alimentarlos con un Regulador de 12Vcc dedicado exclusivamente para ellos.

Sal U2


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 20, 2013)

Buenas tardes,como dije subiendo la antena ,ya no me entra el zumbido en el equipo de musica ni en la emisión,aprovecho para motrar la versión final que he construido del emisor stereo-300W.Ahora lo empleo con una salida de 150W.Porque causaba interferencia en el receptor de tdt de mi vecina que lo tengo a 3m. de distancia.como veis le tengo refrigerado con varios ventiladores y no acuso ningún zumbido.


----------



## lou1390 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hola a todos ,estoy pensando en adquirir el codificador RDs que muestro en archivo,pero alguien sabria decirme como realizar su conexión en el equipo de fm que os mosté anteriormente,se trata como dice Daniel Lopes de un Kit de Warner Rf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 1, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Hola a todos ,estoy pensando en adquirir el codificador RDs que muestro en archivo,pero alguien sabria decirme como realizar su conexión en el equipo de fm que os mosté anteriormente,se trata como dice Daniel Lopes de un Kit de Warner Rf



Hola caro Lou1390, el RDS encoder genera un tono de 57Khz modulado digitalmiente en bifase conforme la informaciõn (mensagen)  a sener transmitida y ese tono de 57Khz tiene su fase cerriada con lo tono piloto de 19Khz del encoder estereo . Para conectar correctamiente la targeta que usteds propoen es sinples: Lo sinal "Audio/MPX+ RDS OUT" es conectado a la entrada banda ancha(MPX) de lo PLL de tu transmissor, Lo sinal "AUDIO/MPX IN" usteds conecta en la salida de tu encoder estereo , Lo conector denominado "COMPUTER PROGRAM IN" usteds conecta en la puerta serial de tu ordenador personal (PC) , "DC POWER IN " es la entrada de alimentaciõn DC y esta deve sener estabilizada,"RDS LEVEL ADJUST" es lo ayuste de nivel de tono de 57Khz que contiene la informaciõn RDS y deve sener ayustado para unos 7,5Khz de desvio en la portadora de tu transmissor, "STEREO ON/OFF 19KHz PILOT INPUT" esa entrada deve sener conectada a una salida de 19Khz de lo encoder estereo para enganche de fase.
Bueno espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones, caso no contesteme y yo retuerno con mucho gusto.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Sep 2, 2013)

Buenas tardes,Daniel

Te muestro una imagen de como viene interconectados los modulos del emisor,creo que tendré que averiguar en donde llevar a cabo las conexiones que me comentas......

muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2013)

lou1390 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,Daniel
> 
> Te muestro una imagen de como viene interconectados los modulos del emisor,creo que tendré que averiguar en donde llevar a cabo las conexiones que me comentas......
> 
> muchas gracias


Bueno yo creo que lo conector tipo BNC henbra sea la entrada banda ancha o "MPX" y esa deve sener conectada a la saida de lo RDS encoder, Haora creo que usteds tiene que providenciar un encoder estereo externo para agregar a el encoder RDS una vez que lo interno de tu PLL fue desabilitado quando habilitaste la entrada de banda ancha o MPX ( Conector tipo BNC henbra).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Sep 3, 2013)

Buenos dias

Bien, lo tendré en cuenta y miraré de estudiar la mejor manera ,de todas formas muy agradecido por su atención,un saludo cordial...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 9, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Quiero agregar una cosa: Tengo entendido que la ventilacion forzada hecha con los motores de carbon comunes o los coolers suele traer zumbido en esta clase de amplis; para solucionar esto me habian recomendado colocar unos ventiladores hechos con placas de hierro dulce como les que se usaban para las secadoras de pelo antiguas que eran hechas como si fuesen un transformador haciendo una induccion para que gire el eje.Solo recuerdo que la tension de alimentacion entraba directamente a un bobinado que tenia placas de hierro dulce que se usan para los trafos,lo unico que necesitan corriente alterna para funcionar



Esos son ventiladores con motor de inducción, del tipo jaula de ardilla (polos sombreados)


----------

